# Purchased A Kegerator



## camedmeades (24/3/09)

Hi guys,

I just bought a kegerator from Pinnacle Wholesalers for $550 inc GST

http://www.pinnaclewholesalers.com.au/prod...products_id=274 

Comes with everything except the co2 gas bottle. Fits 3 cornie kegs, dual taps, and a gas regulator (inc all lines and connectors.


Hasn't been delivered yet. Has anyone bought one of these before and has good/bad things to say about it.
It's something to get me going now, didn't want to spend big.

Later,
SpeedMeades


----------



## MarkBastard (24/3/09)

Looks like this one comes with two couplers? For full size kegs.

Bloody good deal and looks like the proper one to me, that one that can hold three kegs.

$550 plus $75 shipping to QLD and comes with the beer font, two taps, regulator, two couplers, castors.

that's a great deal.


----------



## [email protected] (24/3/09)

Hi SpeedMeades,
I bought something very similar off ebay recently:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...em=280314459357

Mine was $600 plus $99 postage and didn't come with any disconnects however.... <_< 

The components which came with mine look different to yours, so my guess is that the sellers import the fridges from the same factory and then add whatever bits and peices they want to complete the kit.

Anyway, I can't vouch for much except that the fridge itself is great and has a lot of chilling power.
I am still waiting for my first brews to finish so I can try it out properly. Thinking I should make some soda water to practice so I don't waste too much beer when the time comes though, haha.

My observations at this stage are that the regulator and taps which mine shipped with seem to be fairly cheap, which is to be expected. I am not too worried though as long as it works I can look at making gradual improvements later.

Adding a fan to cool the font sounds like an interesting modification. Hopefully it won't be necessary, but at least I know it is possible.

Cheers,
Joel


----------



## chug!chug! (25/3/09)

I have the taps and reg. Luv the taps! They are great. Reg quality not great but features safety valve and switch are handy.
Great value! Had them for 6 months.


----------



## Thunderlips (25/3/09)

SpeedMeades said:


> Hasn't been delivered yet. Has anyone bought one of these before and has good/bad things to say about it.
> It's something to get me going now, didn't want to spend big.



Got the exact same one, from the same dealer.

Works fine. It comes with two 50L keg couplers, one CUB and one Tooheys.

It does not come with corny keg disconnects.

If you use a Lancer Pacific or Andale font you'll lose some room and will only be able to fit two 19L kegs and probably not a 50L keg at all.

Here's a pic of mine with both a chrome Lancer Pacific font and a ceramic Andale font. I never did use the supplied font.








Edit: It took about 2 weeks for delivery to Melbourne.


----------



## camedmeades (25/3/09)

cheers for the reply guys.

So it sounds like I need some disconnects. No issue, not overly expensive...

Also. What's definition of a cheap regulator... a reg has a purpose to regulate gas pressure at a specific rate, and if it does this it's a good one. What's the downside of having a cheap one that still achieves this purpose? Or by cheap do you mean that it doesn't keep the pressure constant --> issue..

can't wait to get it. Have a keg of LC pale ale close sitting at home that I need to carbonate and serve. Oooh, i can feel my tummy rumbling as I type.


----------



## whitegoose (25/3/09)

SpeedMeades said:


> So it sounds like I need some disconnects. No issue, not overly expensive...
> 
> Also. What's definition of a cheap regulator... a reg has a purpose to regulate gas pressure at a specific rate, and if it does this it's a good one. What's the downside of having a cheap one that still achieves this purpose? Or by cheap do you mean that it doesn't keep the pressure constant --> issue..


I''m curious as to the answers here as well? What's definition of a cheap regulator?

Also, if I were to buy this as is for $550 and I have no other keg related equipment... what more would I need to buy in order to pour a beer? 2 kegs, some disconnects, hire a gas cylinder... anything else? How much would you end up forking out in total?


----------



## beerDingo (25/3/09)

Hey, I got one of these from grain & grape. My one cost about $800! And it didn't come with any couplers, regulator, and only had a single font! Jeez, I got ripped!!!

I really like this fridge! I'm able to get 3 cornies in it, but need to get a double or tripple font for it. Only problem is that you can only have 1 gas line going into the fridge, unless you drill more holes, but i spose I could split the line once it gets inside the fridge.

Anyway, i'm sure you'll enjoy your new purchase!


----------



## beerDingo (25/3/09)

Yeah you'd still need a gas bottle. You can hire them for around $120 year, or buy one outright for around $300. You still have to pay for both of them to be re-filled, so I reckon the "Kegs on Legs" that you own is the better option.

Gas/Liquid disconnects, are around $15 each.

Corny kegs 2nd hand are around $70-$90.

As long as you get lines as well, you should be good to go.


----------



## [email protected] (25/3/09)

By cheap, I simply mean that it looks and feels cheaply made and may not last as long as a more expensive one.
I have no problem with it as i am a firm believer in "you get what you pay for" and wasn't expecting the Rolls Royce of kegerators for $600. There's no reason why it won't work, but if it doesn't (or it breaks while under warranty) I'll return it.

Edit: +1 for MKOL cylinders as the way to go. Sure they are expensive, but they pay for themselves in 2-3 years of hiring costs and if you don't want to keep it for this long (for whatever reason) then you can sell it to someone and not lose out at all.


----------



## Thunderlips (26/3/09)

beerDingo said:


> but i spose I could split the line once it gets inside the fridge.


That's what I do.

I'm using a gas manifold but it's a bit big and akward so I'll probably just change it for one of these...


----------



## Thunderlips (26/3/09)

brewbie said:


> I have no problem with it as i am a firm believer in "you get what you pay for" and wasn't expecting the Rolls Royce of kegerators for $600. There's no reason why it won't work, but if it doesn't (or it breaks while under warranty) I'll return it.


I wouldn't worry about the fridge itself.
It's the same as those that cost over $700 to $800 and the extra bits that come with it are a nice little bonus.

I don't need most of the extra bits, like the two 50L keg couplers, the regulator or the three tap font.

I could easily make a quick buck on Ebay if I wanted to.


----------



## MarkBastard (26/3/09)

Thunderlips said:


> That's what I do.
> 
> I'm using a gas manifold but it's a bit big and akward so I'll probably just change it for one of these...
> View attachment 25685



Get the john guest ones though.


----------



## MVZOOM (26/3/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Get the john guest ones though.



Big time - bloody brilliant, very versitile.


----------



## Thunderlips (26/3/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Get the john guest ones though.


I've got quite a bit of their stuff.

I've seen the gas splitter they have but they only seem to have them for for two lines, not three.


----------



## MarkBastard (27/3/09)

Thunderlips said:


> I've got quite a bit of their stuff.
> 
> I've seen the gas splitter they have but they only seem to have them for for two lines, not three.



Yep but you can chain them together, so buy two double adapters.


----------



## Franko (27/3/09)

Thunderlips said:


> I've got quite a bit of their stuff.
> 
> I've seen the gas splitter they have but they only seem to have them for for two lines, not three.



This is the part you want Thunderlips 3 way adapter


Franko


----------



## Ross (27/3/09)

Franko said:


> This is the part you want Thunderlips 3 way adapter
> 
> 
> Franko




Franko, That part is only available as a 1/2" to 3 x 3/8", so you would need to do a bit of replumbing to use it in a homebrew setup.

Cheers Ross

Edit: That's from John Guest - If you have a supplier in 8mm, please let me know.


----------



## MarkBastard (27/3/09)

I'd go for two doubles anyway, that way if you want to run the kegerator with only two kegs for a while you can unplug on and reconfig it. If it's a triple you'd need to keep the third disconnect in there.


----------



## whitegoose (27/3/09)

beerDingo said:


> Yeah you'd still need a gas bottle. You can hire them for around $120 year, or buy one outright for around $300. You still have to pay for both of them to be re-filled, so I reckon the "Kegs on Legs" that you own is the better option.
> 
> Gas/Liquid disconnects, are around $15 each.
> 
> ...



Is this the sort of disconnects I would need?





The eBay item says it is 1 x Ball lock product disconnect and 1 x Ball lock gas disconnect... For 2 kegs do I need 2 of each instead of 1?


----------



## MarkBastard (27/3/09)

whitegoose said:


> Is this the sort of disconnects I would need?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Almost, again I'd get john guest ones. They allow you to really easily connect beer / gass line to them, and then disconnect when you want to.

You need a beer and gas disconnect for each keg you want connected at one time. If you only had one beer tap you'd just need one beer disconnect and one or more gas disconnects. To try a different beer you'd have to remove the beer disconnect from the first keg and move to the second.

Personally I recommend if you have 2 taps on the beer font, then get two liquid disconnects. Gas disconnects get as many as the fridge can hold kegs (in this case 3). That way even if a keg isn't connect to the taps, it can still be carbonating while it's sitting there.


----------



## db73 (31/3/09)

Thunderlips said:


> Got the exact same one, from the same dealer.
> 
> Works fine. It comes with two 50L keg couplers, one CUB and one Tooheys.
> 
> ...



Looks like a great set up! I wonder where or if you could purchase the fridge on its own as I would like to put it under my bar (which is yet to be built) and plumb it up my self

Dave


----------



## whitegoose (2/4/09)

Anybody know how high you can put the temperature on these fridges?


----------



## troopa (2/4/09)

+1 for the fridge price by its self... good for cheese


----------



## Pollux (2/4/09)

I'll be grabbing one of these come tax return time, if not before...


----------



## MarkBastard (2/4/09)

the minister of finance has possibly endorsed my purchase of one of these

Not sure if I want to instead get a small slim chest freezer and go custom...

Anyone know if you can get 3 kegs, and a soda stream bottle in this? Looks like you could


----------



## Pollux (2/4/09)

I was hoping to get 3 kegs and one of the smaller kegsonlegs bottles in one...


----------



## chappo1970 (2/4/09)

MB I won't kid ya mate it's tight in there with 3 kegs but do-able. A bit of fridge tetris and you should be fine. Why not have the soda bottle external?


----------



## MarkBastard (2/4/09)

Chappo said:


> MB I won't kid ya mate it's tight in there with 3 kegs but do-able. A bit of fridge tetris and you should be fine. Why not have the soda bottle external?



It looked like there's a bit of room to the left or right of the back most keg above the compressor hump. I figure if it can fit in there then why not. If it's attached to the back and I want this up against a wall it's gunna sit out a bit. I'd rather it all self contained if you know what I mean.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/4/09)

Yep I know what ya mean. I reckon it will fit there as sweet as BTW.


----------



## whitegoose (2/4/09)

whitegoose said:


> Anybody know how high you can put the temperature on these fridges?



anyone?


----------



## blackbock (2/4/09)

8C


----------



## whitegoose (2/4/09)

Thanks mate... guess it's too cold for lagering


----------



## Thunderlips (2/4/09)

Pollux said:


> I was hoping to get 3 kegs and one of the smaller kegsonlegs bottles in one...


If you look at the pictures here it does look like you could get a small bottle on the compressor hump.
http://www.kegmate.com.au/index1.html


----------



## blackbock (2/4/09)

whitegoose said:


> Thanks mate... guess it's too cold for lagering



Lagering should be done just above freezing point, so 2C or so would be fine.

If you want to ferment at say 12C, just hook up a fridgemate or similar and turn the kegerator's thermo right down..
Cant use your kegs then though


----------



## bullsneck (12/4/09)

So what's the verdict on these? 

I'm thinking of using my 'pennies from Kevin' to purchase.


----------



## whitegoose (12/4/09)

bullsneck said:


> So what's the verdict on these?
> 
> I'm thinking of using my 'pennies from Kevin' to purchase.


I'll be able to tell you soon - mine arrives on Wednesday!


----------



## donburke (12/4/09)

ok, i bought one from ebay, the 'keg king' type around 2 months ago

they are all the same, you can get 3 cornies + the 2.6 kg co2 inside + a few glasses chilled, i have done this no problem

as they only have 2 taps, you will need a gun to dispense the 3rd keg or invest in a 3 tap font, but yes it will fit 3 kegs + 2.6kg bottle

i now have 2 kegs in mine with a 6.8 kg bottle and am as happy as larry

it chills the kegs very quickly, possible because of the internal fan, or maybe coz the bottle is chilled as well ???

i have mine set to 2 degrees but i dont think it gets that low, probably around 4 degrees i'd say

i use the lines that were supplied which were around 2 metres long, and have found that the equilibrium pressure is 80kpa

i usually put a warm ungassed keg in the fridge at 270kpa for 24 hours then dial back to 80kpa and leave it on

good luck with the delivery


----------



## chappo1970 (12/4/09)

Buy it BN they are great!


----------



## camedmeades (15/4/09)

Hi Guys,

Good to hear these are popular then. I am so glad I bought it through the wholesaler (not on ebay). I've had a few issues so far.

The screws on top of the cabinet do not fit the stainless steel font. I rang the supplier and he said that they take out the crappy chrime plated single font and replace it with the 2 tap stainless steel font. They know of the issue because of mine and now they have added the required holes to fit (i have to do mine myself unfortunately). Also, they were going to send me the original font for the sake of it... which i won't need but good to have a spare...

Also, the regulator did not fit the co2 bottle i had bought. Again, rang up Greg and he sent out a brand new one (the same but with the correct connection) for free. So now I have two regulators at no extra cost. He also sent out some extra gas line as mine was not with the kit either at no extra charge.

All in all I am very happy. Haven't got it working yet as I still need to buy the gas and beer disconnects as I've been away over Easter. Looks awesome though and couldn't recommend pinnacle wholesalers (www.pinnaclewholesalers.com.au) enough.

Regards,
Cam


----------



## whitegoose (17/4/09)

SpeedMeades said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good to hear these are popular then. I am so glad I bought it through the wholesaler (not on ebay). I've had a few issues so far.
> 
> ...



Let me know when you put the faucets together and attach them to the font - I can't figure out which of the black grommet things (for each faucet there is 1 soft rubber, 1 hard plastic, 1 hard plastic with a curved "lip") to use and where - They seem to go together quite happily without using any of the grommets!

Otherwise I'm pretty stoked with the kegerator which arrived yesterday... Hopefully I'll be putting it together on the weekend!


----------



## camedmeades (20/4/09)

whitegoose said:


> Let me know when you put the faucets together and attach them to the font - I can't figure out which of the black grommet things (for each faucet there is 1 soft rubber, 1 hard plastic, 1 hard plastic with a curved "lip") to use and where - They seem to go together quite happily without using any of the grommets!
> 
> Otherwise I'm pretty stoked with the kegerator which arrived yesterday... Hopefully I'll be putting it together on the weekend!



The soft rubber one I put up closest to the top (before the curvy metal bit). I didn't use the other two as the 90 degree connector won't fit on the end. Tightning the bolts inside the font is a pain as my wrench wont fit and i dont have the right sized spanner. I've tightened by hand so far and seems pretty sturdy.

Did yours have the extra screws holes in the top of the fridge for the stainless steel font. Might didn't so I have to do this myself.

Also, I am going to buy a rubber grommet for between the plastic top and the font so that the fridge is sully sealed and not using extra electricity to keep it cold. I'm also replacing the beer lines as they seem way to thick (which can cause frothy beer on pour).

Aiming to get it all setup this week. Getting thirsty


----------



## whitegoose (20/4/09)

SpeedMeades said:


> The soft rubber one I put up closest to the top (before the curvy metal bit). I didn't use the other two as the 90 degree connector won't fit on the end. Tightning the bolts inside the font is a pain as my wrench wont fit and i dont have the right sized spanner. I've tightened by hand so far and seems pretty sturdy.
> 
> Did yours have the extra screws holes in the top of the fridge for the stainless steel font. Might didn't so I have to do this myself.
> 
> ...


Cool... I tried using the rubber grommet the same place you've mentioned, but ended out just not using any of the grommets at all - seems to hold together quite nicely. It is a massive pain the tighten the nut on the inside of the font!!!

Yeah mine had the extra holes drilled in the top (when I saw them I thought 'thanks speedmeades') although they didn't really all match up with the holes perfectly - I got it right in the end.

Not sure I follow about where you want to put a new grommet - what plastic top are yo talking about - the lid that clips on the very top of the font? Let me know... I might get something to plug up the original holes for screwing in the font - a fraction of each of them is just poking out from underneath the base-ring that goes over the font to cover the screws at the base.

Otherwise everything is going well. I've ordered the disconnects and some more line etc but the fridge is cooling very well and I'm psyched to get it going. I agree about the line that comes with it - I think beer/gas line is meant to be 5mm ID, but the stuff that comes with the kegerator is 5/16" (8mm) ID. I think to use that you would need about 18m of it to balance the keg system!!! *But* it looks to me like you wouldn't be able to fit 5mm line over the jagged end bit (what's the term?!) on the 90 degree connector. Anyway, hopefully should know by the weekend when all my crap arrives!


----------



## camedmeades (21/4/09)

By plastic top I meant the plastic top of the fridge itself. At the moment it has the stainless steel font against the plastic which won't seal (so you'll lose efficiency of the fridge)

I managed to get a much smaller line of that 90 degree barb by boiling the end in water and using a chopstick stretch the tube end over the barb.

I've also got the spare Dorado regulator and chrome plated font that they gave me for free for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## whitegoose (21/4/09)

SpeedMeades said:


> By plastic top I meant the plastic top of the fridge itself. At the moment it has the stainless steel font against the plastic which won't seal (so you'll lose efficiency of the fridge)



Hmm hadn't thought of that - I might have to have a look for one too...


----------



## Pennywise (21/4/09)

Got my kegs & disconnects a couple of weeks ago and I'll be ordering one of these in the next couple of weeks, then once the fridge is here it's off to G&G to get the gas. Can't wait, it's only taken me 12 months to convince the minister, I think I should hurry before she changes her mind.


----------



## camedmeades (22/4/09)

Hehe, I just bought it and told her after... If she gets a multi-thousand dollar ring for an engagement, I should get something too, right?... right?


----------



## Burchman82 (22/4/09)

did any of you guys bother ordering one without the couplers??? Im thinking of getting one, but not much point getting the 2 50l Keg fittings since im not using them anymore.


----------



## camedmeades (22/4/09)

You could try and get a reduced price, but you're probably better off just palming them off on eBay. That's what I'm doing, along with the free reg they gave me.


----------



## Burchman82 (23/4/09)

yeah probably a good idea.
gotta wait for my damn house to get fixed from flooding before i take the plunge. hopefully they wont sell out in a few weeks

did you guys order from their website? or call? or their ebay shop?


----------



## Pennywise (23/4/09)

This thread was getting me too eager, so I just bought the f**kin' thing today, I feel like a kid the night before Christmas :beerbang:


----------



## camedmeades (23/4/09)

haha, it's a damn good price i tell you given you get the reg (two in my case), font, taps, hoses and everything included except the gas and disconnects.

I ordered it from the website. Though have spoken to Greg a couple of times now, and he seems like a pretty good guy.


----------



## Burchman82 (23/4/09)

argh damn it,
i might order one when i get home, have to give beer priority over rebuilding home this time maybe!?


----------



## whitegoose (23/4/09)

I got me disconnects etc in the mail today - now all I need to do is brew, keg, drink :icon_cheers:


----------



## Burchman82 (23/4/09)

hey guys,
whats the postage times been like for you guys?


----------



## Thunderlips (23/4/09)

Burchman82 said:


> hey guys,
> whats the postage times been like for you guys?


Mine took about a week and a half.


----------



## whitegoose (23/4/09)

Thunderlips said:


> Mine took about a week and a half.



about a week for me. It was dispatched the day after I ordered it and arrived 3 working days days later. You can track your order on the TNT website


----------



## Burchman82 (24/4/09)

Good stuff, i just placed my order then. I checked for my tax bonus after, thankfully i got it too! (probably should of checked 1st, oh well)

Will let yas know how it goes


----------



## Pennywise (24/4/09)

How long did it take for them to send you guys the con note/tracking number?


----------



## Thunderlips (24/4/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> How long did it take for them to send you guys the con note/tracking number?


I don't think I ever got a tracking number.


----------



## whitegoose (24/4/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> How long did it take for them to send you guys the con note/tracking number?


I got an email the day after I ordered from "TNT_Alerts" which said my goods had been dispatched and gave me a link that I could use to check the progress of the delivery


----------



## Pennywise (25/4/09)

Thanks for the reply whitegoose, I was getting a bit paranoid there for a second cause the lady on the phone told me I would get the e-mail on Thursday, ended up getting it on Friday night so all is good. Should recieve it on Monday as it's already at the local depo about 5 mins from my work :super:


----------



## Burchman82 (28/4/09)

Yay, i got a con note last night, and its on the way.
does anyone have any photos of how it came? is it difficult to assemble?
also, i guess ill have to ring them to arrange a pickup time, rather than a drop off during the day.


----------



## Pennywise (28/4/09)

Got mine yesterday, haven't opened it yet as it's at work and I still need to get it home (boss is off for a couple of weeks and he's got the ute), mine just came in the box with not really that much padding around it, and strapped to a small pallet.


----------



## whitegoose (28/4/09)

Burchman82 said:


> Yay, i got a con note last night, and its on the way.
> does anyone have any photos of how it came? is it difficult to assemble?
> also, i guess ill have to ring them to arrange a pickup time, rather than a drop off during the day.



It just comes as a fridge with all the bits and pieces inside the fridge. The instructions are completely useless - I think the wholesaler put different (better) bits together than what was meant to come with the fridge so the instructions are just wrong. I had to "persuade" some parts to fit together, but in the end it all worked out


----------



## camedmeades (28/4/09)

whitegoose said:


> It just comes as a fridge with all the bits and pieces inside the fridge. The instructions are completely useless - I think the wholesaler put different (better) bits together than what was meant to come with the fridge so the instructions are just wrong. I had to "persuade" some parts to fit together, but in the end it all worked out



The instructions are for a crappy single chrome plated font, but the guy includes a nicer stainless steel dual tap font. It's easy enough to work out in the end. At least you guys didn't have to drill your own holes 

I still can only tighten the nuts inside the font by hand. Anyone found a spanner that fits in side the font to turn it?


----------



## whitegoose (28/4/09)

SpeedMeades said:


> The instructions are for a crappy single chrome plated font, but the guy includes a nicer stainless steel dual tap font. It's easy enough to work out in the end. At least you guys didn't have to drill your own holes
> 
> I still can only tighten the nuts inside the font by hand. Anyone found a spanner that fits in side the font to turn it?



I used a smallish set of pliers to grip the nut on the inside of the font and then turn the tap on the outside of the font!


----------



## Burchman82 (1/5/09)

I got it today! YAY!
only problem is, i cannot figure out a few things
the long screws to secure the font down dont go in the fridge at all (holes too small)
there are no screws to secure the railing?
i only got 1 coupler
i got no reg.

any hints guys?


----------



## whitegoose (1/5/09)

Burchman82 said:


> I got it today! YAY!
> only problem is, i cannot figure out a few things
> the long screws to secure the font down dont go in the fridge at all (holes too small)


If you mean the reeeeeeally long screws (with a nut on one end) you don't use them at all. I can't remember whether I used any of the screws they gave me to screw on the font I may have used my own, but I do remember the holes in the top of the fridge only just lined up with the holes in the font.


Burchman82 said:


> there are no screws to secure the railing?


yeah I had to just use some of my own screws... and I had to use a stanley knife to shave some plastic away from the edge of the holes so they lined up properly


Burchman82 said:


> i only got 1 coupler


Bummer. I got 2, but I won't ever need them anyway as they can't be used with corny kegs


Burchman82 said:


> i got no reg.


That's no good you should definitely have got one. I'd contact the supplier - fro mother posts it seems as though they are quite reasonable.

I was a little disappointed it didn't all magically come together perfectly like an ikea chair, but i got it together and it's well worth it in the end!!


----------



## claymen (1/5/09)

Whats the power consumption on these things? I was considering eventually to pickup a cheapish (but economical) fridge and mounting taps etc to that but these seem pretty good value.


----------



## camedmeades (1/5/09)

Burchman82 said:


> I got it today! YAY!
> only problem is, i cannot figure out a few things
> the long screws to secure the font down dont go in the fridge at all (holes too small)
> there are no screws to secure the railing?
> ...



Definately get back to them regarding the reg. I thought I didn't get the screws for the railing either but ending up find them after I used my own.

Yep, long screws don't have a purpose... like Babe, according to the house cat.
You should have also got 4 screws for the font (small ones).


----------



## Burchman82 (1/5/09)

hmm yeah no small screws,
i ended up drilling holes right through to the interior and using the long screws with some big washers.


----------



## benno1973 (4/5/09)

I bought one of these the other day from Pinnacle Wholesalers. Great product, let down by a few key points I'd say:

1. No instructions. Well, there are instructions but they're next to useless.
2. The inclusion of bogus red herring parts. Like the extra-long screws that don't serve a purpose.
3. The variation in parts included. Some people have small screws, some don't. Some have regs others don't.
4. The omission of clamps and disconnects, which makes it an incomplete system.
5. The line included. Is that a joke? There's 1 meter of 5/16 keg line. By my calculations, I'd need 16-18m of the stuff to balance a kegerator.

And on that last note, what did you guys do? I have some 5mm line which I wanted to use, but it just won't stretch to go over the end of the barbed fitting for the tap. I can easily get it on the disconnect, but have no way of connecting it to the tap. I was thinking of connecting a few cm of the 5/16 and then using some sort of reduction fitting (if it exists) but can't seem to find one...


----------



## whitegoose (4/5/09)

Have a look through this thread mate, I've had the same problem - I also started another thread in this forum about how to get a 5mm ID/8mm OD line over an 8mm ID barb. I tried a few things but with no success. I'm waiting for Ross from Craft Brewer to get in a replacement "elbow barb screw bits" (the bit that screws onto the tap with a barb for the beer line) with a 5mm or 6mm barb.

I've considered using a reduction fitting (they do exist - I'm using one on my gas line) but I reckon it will cause too much turbulance and cause frothing as the beer line needs to be smooth as.

Please let me know if you come up with anything!!


----------



## benno1973 (4/5/09)

Thanks whitegoose. I'll see if the LHBS has anything that can help me. I went there today and they have me a 6mm barb, but it's attached to a full shank, so that doesn't help, because the tap doesn't connect to it. I'll go back and see if they have anything else...


----------



## claymen (4/5/09)

whitegoose said:


> Have a look through this thread mate, I've had the same problem - I also started another thread in this forum about how to get a 5mm ID/8mm OD line over an 8mm ID barb. I tried a few things but with no success. I'm waiting for Ross from Craft Brewer to get in a replacement "elbow barb screw bits" (the bit that screws onto the tap with a barb for the beer line) with a 5mm or 6mm barb.
> 
> I've considered using a reduction fitting (they do exist - I'm using one on my gas line) but I reckon it will cause too much turbulance and cause frothing as the beer line needs to be smooth as.
> 
> Please let me know if you come up with anything!!



Keep me posted as I ordered one today and will need to get the properly lines in by the sounds of things.


----------



## Burchman82 (5/5/09)

> 2. The inclusion of bogus red herring parts. Like the extra-long screws that don't serve a purpose.



I used these to attach the font!?!?!? did i do bad????? i had to drill through to the interior and cut the screw length a tad shorter.


----------



## whitegoose (5/5/09)

I think they were more for attaching the font to a fridge door if... If you drilled through and used them and they work then good work tho. I just used short screws to screw the font into the outer casing using the pre-drilled holes. I don't think it really matters how you attach the font.


----------



## Guest Lurker (5/5/09)

Kaiser Soze said:


> 5. The line included. Is that a joke? There's 1 meter of 5/16 keg line. By my calculations, I'd need 16-18m of the stuff to balance a kegerator.
> 
> And on that last note, what did you guys do? I have some 5mm line which I wanted to use, but it just won't stretch to go over the end of the barbed fitting for the tap. I can easily get it on the disconnect, but have no way of connecting it to the tap. I was thinking of connecting a few cm of the 5/16 and then using some sort of reduction fitting (if it exists) but can't seem to find one...



Dont these things come with a rip-off Celli type tap with flow control? In that case you can use a short length of large OD Beer line and use the control on the tap to balance surely?


----------



## Pennywise (5/5/09)

I'm pretty sure it does, I had a look at one of my taps and it's got a little dial on the side which looks to me like it's for that purpose. Still haven't set up yet so not 100%


----------



## Burchman82 (5/5/09)

yes its a flow control job,
ive had some concerns about the carbonation. my beers come out quite frothy at the moment (granted they were carbed up for my prev setup) im just using the supplied line which is the heavy 8mm stuff. i dont have all that much running from the keg to tap (about 50cm max) should i be concerned?


----------



## whitegoose (5/5/09)

Yeah they dohave flow control, I wasn't aware that system balancing could be done that way though. I think I'd rather get a smaller barb anyway...


----------



## Guest Lurker (5/5/09)

One of the big advantages of a flow control tap is you dont needs long beer lines getting in the way.


----------



## benno1973 (5/5/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> One of the big advantages of a flow control tap is you dont needs long beer lines getting in the way.



Thanks GL. Never had a celli-type tap before, so didn't realise what the little controller on the side did. I also didn't realise that these could be used for flow control and negate the need for balancing! Does this mean that I can ignore all the rules about line length and just go with the shortest amount required to reach the keg? Is there any minimum line length? This post seems to indicate not...

My other issue now is that I have disconnects with 6mm barbs, and 8mm ID beer line. Will the clamps hold the line onto the barbs sufficiently? Burchman82, how did you attach yours, or do your disconnects have larger barbs?


----------



## Ross (5/5/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> Dont these things come with a rip-off Celli type tap with flow control? In that case you can use a short length of large OD Beer line and use the control on the tap to balance surely?



Absolutely, & is what I recommended at the beginning of this thread as the easiest solution.

cheers Ross


----------



## benno1973 (5/5/09)

Ross said:


> Absolutely, & is what I recommended at the beginning of this thread as the easiest solution.
> 
> cheers Ross



Where? I just re-read the whole thread and can only find your post referring to 3-way JG fittings? Just wondering because I'll feel stupid if the answer was there all along!!


----------



## Ross (5/5/09)

Sorry KS,

I thought this was a another thread started by Whitegoose, just looked back to the beginning & seen it's a different thread on the same subject.
Hard to keep track with several different threads running.

apologies... Ross


----------



## benno1973 (5/5/09)

Ross said:


> Sorry KS,
> 
> I thought this was a another thread started by Whitegoose, just looked back to the beginning & seen it's a different thread on the same subject.
> Hard to keep track with several different threads running.
> ...



No worries Ross. As I said, I've been reading this thread with interest and I didn't want to think that I'd missed the critical post!! Anyways, I'll try with the 8mm line and see how it goes...


----------



## benno1973 (7/5/09)

OK, tried the supplied 5/8 ID line and it worked a treat. Thanks to GL, Ross, and those who suggested it. I didn't realise that the flow adjusters worked so effectively, and it really is a beautiful pour. Far better than my previous Andale taps (not that they were bad).

So I guess I should take back 2 of the things I said about this product. Firstly the supplied line length is fine, it's just my ignorance that was the problem. Secondly, the long screws are useful for something. Some people have used them to mount the font. I found that the diameter of the screws was far greater than the holes drilled for the font, but I could be wrong - they may just be useful.

However, now that it's up and running, I've come up against something else. The blurb says that the fridge holds 3 postmix kegs, but there's no way I can squeeze 3 in there! Every combo I try seems to leave the thrid keg sticking out slightly and the door won't close. Anyone been able to do it?

Oh, and BTW - the barbs are *really* difficult to screw on when there's thick 5/8 line attached to them! There's just not enough room in the font to connect everything!


----------



## Thunderlips (7/5/09)

Kaiser Soze said:


> However, now that it's up and running, I've come up against something else. The blurb says that the fridge holds 3 postmix kegs, but there's no way I can squeeze 3 in there! Every combo I try seems to leave the thrid keg sticking out slightly and the door won't close. Anyone been able to do it?


Since I'm using an Andale font with mine I can't get a third 19L keg in there because the font goes down into the fridge.
But I can get a 12L keg in there as the third keg and it's as round as the 19L kegs I have.

Are you using 19L Cornelius kegs or something else?

A friend of mine has some kegs that are a fraction shorter than mine but also a bit fatter, so 3 of those might not fit.


----------



## whitegoose (7/5/09)

Kaiser Soze said:


> OK, tried the supplied 5/8 ID line and it worked a treat. Thanks to GL, Ross, and those who suggested it. I didn't realise that the flow adjusters worked so effectively, and it really is a beautiful pour. Far better than my previous Andale taps (not that they were bad).
> 
> So I guess I should take back 2 of the things I said about this product. Firstly the supplied line length is fine, it's just my ignorance that was the problem. Secondly, the long screws are useful for something. Some people have used them to mount the font. I found that the diameter of the screws was far greater than the holes drilled for the font, but I could be wrong - they may just be useful.
> 
> ...



How did you go about attaching your 5/8 ID Line to your beer out disconnects? My disconnects are way too small for that line. Did you use any fancy fittings or did you just clip it on reeeeally tight?

edit: and yeah I agree, there's no way to fit 3 kegs in my fridge. Lucky I only have 2...


----------



## claymen (7/5/09)

Hmmm I have 4 kegs, but room for 2 will be good enough. Although surely you can just squeeze the third one in. My fridge unit is on its way should be here next week


----------



## RetsamHsam (7/5/09)

whitegoose said:


> How did you go about attaching your 5/8 ID Line to your beer out disconnects? My disconnects are way too small for that line. Did you use any fancy fittings or did you just clip it on reeeeally tight?
> 
> edit: and yeah I agree, there's no way to fit 3 kegs in my fridge. Lucky I only have 2...



It is a pain in the arse, I try to heat the hose up abit and stretch it out with some sort of implement and then force it over the disconnect.


----------



## whitegoose (7/5/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> It is a pain in the arse, I try to heat the hose up abit and stretch it out with some sort of implement and then force it over the disconnect.


No I mean the other way round. The line that comes with the fridge is too big for my disconnects and Kaiser Soze says he is using the line that came with the fridge


----------



## benno1973 (7/5/09)

whitegoose said:


> No I mean the other way round. The line that comes with the fridge is too big for my disconnects and Kaiser Soze says he is using the line that came with the fridge



Yeh, the disconnects were 6mm barbs, much smaller than the 8m ID line. I just used some ratchet clamps screwed in really tight, and it seems to hold fine. I tried pulling the disconnects out as hard as I could, and they wouldn't budge, so that'll do for now, unless there's a catastrophe down the track...

Oh, and I emailed Pinnacle last night about the 3 kegs, and here's the reply...



> YOU MUST HAVE ODD SIZED KEGS WE TRIED AGAIN THIS MORNING TO MAKE SURE THEY FIT AND WER TIGHT BUT DOOR CLOSED COMPLETELY REGARDS GREG



I don't think they're odd sized kegs. They were ordered as part of a bulk buy through West Coast Brewers. Very disappointing if I can't get a third keg in there, as I want 2 on tap and my next one carbonating. It's one of the main reasons I got one of these custom fridges!


----------



## benno1973 (7/5/09)

Thunderlips said:


> Are you using 19L Cornelius kegs or something else?



Using 19L kegs, but they don't have Cornelius stamped on them or anything. Dimensions are 225 (D) x 560 (H), so maybe that's not standard?


----------



## benno1973 (7/5/09)

Actually, a quick search reveals this link, where Ross says that corny kegs are generally 210mm diam. I guess he'd know...  Bummer. That'd be the issue then.


----------



## camedmeades (8/5/09)

Kaiser Soze said:


> I don't think they're odd sized kegs. They were ordered as part of a bulk buy through West Coast Brewers. Very disappointing if I can't get a third keg in there, as I want 2 on tap and my next one carbonating. It's one of the main reasons I got one of these custom fridges!



You can just split the gas line before the fridge and have it carbonating externally. the have another splitter inside for two of the cold kegs that are hooked up.


----------



## benno1973 (8/5/09)

SpeedMeades said:


> You can just split the gas line before the fridge and have it carbonating externally. the have another splitter inside for two of the cold kegs that are hooked up.



Yep, that's probably what I'll do, although carbonation will take longer I assume as CO2 dissolves more readily in cold beer? 

Anyway, my brother has a bunch of thinner corny kegs, so I might see if I can swap a few with him.


----------



## Pennywise (11/5/09)

Well I finally got to set up my kegerator, sort off, I reciever the wrong font so both taps wont fit in it together, aslo no plate to fit the font onto the fridge  gave them a call and sorted it out, have to send the font/taps back and they'll send me the correct ones. Also only got one coupler. I couldn't wait to keg my first beer so I done one on Saturday, it's now sitting there getting all gassed up (sitting at 15psi). Hopefully I'll get the taps and that back by this friday so I can tap it. I was a bit dissapointed with this stuff up, but the good thing was that Greg from pinnacle was quite appologetic and also just as annoyed that this had happened. 

This kegging thing is just as addictive as brewing, I want more kegs already (have 4 ATM).


----------



## claymen (11/5/09)

So it got delivered today... and the box is damaged and a dent in the fridge...

Got it marked on the delivery that it was damaged so having to lodge a claim with Toll. Seriously how hard is it to ship something without denting the crap outa it *sigh*

I've also let Pinnacle know so waiting on a response from them also.


----------



## benno1973 (11/5/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> ...I reciever the wrong font so both taps wont fit in it together, aslo no plate to fit the font onto the fridge ...



Plate to fit the font onto the fridge? I didn't have a plate, just some screws to screw it in? 

And did you get a double font? I know that my taps were *really* tight going in there. To the point that when I attached the 5/16 line provided, the width of the line meant that the 90 degree barbs clashed and it was almost impossible to screw them on to the shank. I managed to get them on there in the end with a fair bit of swearing, but it's a bit dodgy and everything is done up hand tight because I couldn't get a spanner in there.

And I only got 1 coupler as well. It's incredible the variation in items that we all seem to be getting.

On the plus side, Greg is quick to respond to my emails and seems happy to help...


----------



## claymen (11/5/09)

Anyone got some photos of the condensor/compressor area. The label on mine almost looks burnt and the area above it looks like its had a fair bit of heat on it.

See the attached pictures.

With that said still got the dent on the back... not sure what to do, its a bit of a letdown when you order something and gets damaged in transit...


----------



## Pennywise (12/5/09)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Plate to fit the font onto the fridge? I didn't have a plate, just some screws to screw it in?
> 
> And did you get a double font? I know that my taps were *really* tight going in there. To the point that when I attached the 5/16 line provided, the width of the line meant that the 90 degree barbs clashed and it was almost impossible to screw them on to the shank. I managed to get them on there in the end with a fair bit of swearing, but it's a bit dodgy and everything is done up hand tight because I couldn't get a spanner in there.
> 
> ...




When I called Greg from pinnacle about it he said there's supposed to be some sort of plate that slides over the font so the screw holes match up.

Yeah I got a double font but there was no way I was gettin' 2 taps in there, they clashed together and they were only half way in.

I have to say I'm very happy with the actuall fridge but all this stuffing around with other crap is starting to make me wish I paid the extra 200 odd bucks and just got the lot from G&G. Just proof once again that you get what you pay for hey, I spose at least they are more than willing to sort it out (which they should be), but really, it's not hard to pack one of each item you're supposed to recieve in each order is it? I'm a storeperson myself and I know if all this went on at my work I'd be looking for another job.

Agree with claymen *sigh*

edit: claymen, I would be quite an agro man if I recieved mine in that shape. Hope they sort it out quick smart for ya


----------



## whitegoose (12/5/09)

Claymen said:


> Anyone got some photos of the condensor/compressor area. The label on mine almost looks burnt and the area above it looks like its had a fair bit of heat on it.
> 
> See the attached pictures.
> 
> With that said still got the dent on the back... not sure what to do, its a bit of a letdown when you order something and gets damaged in transit...



Sorry to say but mine looked nothing like that and was in pristine condition 

I know I'd be on the phone saying that it needs to be replaced - dents in transit is one thing and should be covered by couriers insurance, but that burnt crap probably didn't happen in transit and is not acceptable.


----------



## whitegoose (12/5/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> When I called Greg from pinnacle about it he said there's supposed to be some sort of plate that slides over the font so the screw holes match up.
> 
> Yeah I got a double font but there was no way I was gettin' 2 taps in there, they clashed together and they were only half way in.
> 
> ...


Dude the two taps DO go in there... Just put one on completely, then the other. I've had mine hooked up pouring glasses of sanitiser out of both taps. It's tight as and was fairly difficult to get them on but I did it no problem.

By the way I got a plate (I'd say more of a ring) that slides over the font to cover the screws and make it look nicer, but I certainly didn't get any plate that "made the screw holes line up"


----------



## claymen (12/5/09)

whitegoose said:


> Sorry to say but mine looked nothing like that and was in pristine condition
> 
> I know I'd be on the phone saying that it needs to be replaced - dents in transit is one thing and should be covered by couriers insurance, but that burnt crap probably didn't happen in transit and is not acceptable.



Greg rang me this morning and seemed to think there wasn't anything wrong with those marks etc and that it's just the way they are.. but I don't know just doesn't look right none of my other fridges have anything like that and the scorch marks just make it look like poor workmanship. I'm guessing its when they have fitted the bigger unit in there but yer it doesn't look like the best job. Have you got some pics of yours mate? I'm bit undecided what I want to do. Has anyone else got one that looked like mine?

Basically he wanted me to give it a run and see if it works and can go from there but yer don't quite know. I mean if it'd just been the dent I'd probably have accepted it ok but it's this other shit that concerns me.

**EDIT**

I think all things considered the burn marks and the damage getting it to me that it probably needs to be replaced. I'm about to send an email to Greg now detailing my issues. Really a new fridge modified or not shouldn't have those marks.. Cheers for the help guys, will let you know how I go.


----------



## claymen (12/5/09)

Greg gave us a call back about it, this time I wasn't on the train so could actually talk properly.

He seems to think that from looking at the higher res photos I sent him that it shouldn't be an issue, although the marks don't look the best they are at the rear and he seems to think its likely from when it was being installed that maybe it had to be swapped out etc. I guess I can see it from both ends, if its a working fridge then it's a big hassle to swap it over for that but at the same time I dunno shouldn't really look like that either.. hmm. It is under warranty either way. He said it can be swapped over but yer not sure whether its worth the hassle if it works.. will get it plugged in tonight see how it goes I guess.


----------



## camedmeades (12/5/09)

This is going to sound like a dumb question.

I've hooked up the regulator to my co2 bottle and connected it to the IN disconnect. When I turn the co2 bottle on, the purge valve on the regulator goes off. I know the knob on the front that screws into the front of the regulator controls the pressure but should this be turned all the way in or out... at the moment i can only turn the co2 tap slightly to control the pressure...

PS. first time i've ever used a gas regulator... can't you tell?


----------



## whitegoose (12/5/09)

SpeedMeades said:


> This is going to sound like a dumb question.
> 
> I've hooked up the regulator to my co2 bottle and connected it to the IN disconnect. When I turn the co2 bottle on, the purge valve on the regulator goes off. I know the knob on the front that screws into the front of the regulator controls the pressure but should this be turned all the way in or out... at the moment i can only turn the co2 tap slightly to control the pressure...
> 
> PS. first time i've ever used a gas regulator... can't you tell?


I'm not sure what you're actually asking - but I'm new to regulators too and have found that the control knob should be wound all the way *out* to begin with. This means no gas is being let through. Turn on the gas bottle and very little should happen. The slowly wind the control knob inwards and soon it will catch and your pressure gauge will spring into life.


----------



## bigholty (12/5/09)

Where did you get the reg from? The pressure-relief valve built into the body of the regulator is usually put there to prevent the regulator body from blowing apart in the event of internal failure - it should never vent under normal operation. If it is venting, it is a sign that there is something wrong internally, ie, ruptured diaphragm, damaged seat, etc. I must add that I'm not that familiar with Micromatic-style regulators - I'm used to dealing with industrial regs, eg, BOC, Cigweld.


----------



## Thunderlips (13/5/09)

Claymen said:


> Anyone got some photos of the condensor/compressor area. The label on mine almost looks burnt and the area above it looks like its had a fair bit of heat on it.


I don't like the look of that.

Try this thread, you'll see pictures of Screwtops and pictures of mine.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=30635


----------



## Pennywise (13/5/09)

SpeedMeades said:


> This is going to sound like a dumb question.
> 
> I've hooked up the regulator to my co2 bottle and connected it to the IN disconnect. When I turn the co2 bottle on, the purge valve on the regulator goes off. I know the knob on the front that screws into the front of the regulator controls the pressure but should this be turned all the way in or out... at the moment i can only turn the co2 tap slightly to control the pressure...
> 
> PS. first time i've ever used a gas regulator... can't you tell?




Mine did that the first time I turned it on as well, what I did was wind the dial on the reg all the way out then vent the reg and wind it back in untill I hit the pressure I wanted, worked for me. I nearly laid an egg when the vent valve went off (first time using a reg too).


----------



## claymen (13/5/09)

Thunderlips said:


> I don't like the look of that.
> 
> Try this thread, you'll see pictures of Screwtops and pictures of mine.
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=30635



Hmmm they all look a little bit messy, and kinda lends me towards it being a case of the unit being replaced prior to being shipped out but just a bit too much heat used or maybe had to have a couple go's. I've got the fridge running with two kegs in, cooled them down overnight ok. Not sure how fast its meant to cool stuff down but seemed to be doing alright. Anyone timed theirs on how fast it could cool down a single corny?


----------



## Pennywise (13/5/09)

I had one in mine for 24 hrs and it felt pretty cold, the beer inside might not be as cold though. I'd reckon 36-48 hrs should be sweet


----------



## Frank (13/5/09)

Claymen said:


> Anyone got some photos of the condensor/compressor area. The label on mine almost looks burnt and the area above it looks like its had a fair bit of heat on it.



It looks a bit like a Fridge mechanic has done a cheap job hooking up the compressor either in China, or once it hits Australia.
Cheap, meaning did not clean up after himself, I would say the burn marks are from the Oxy brazing the copper tubes. If you follow Thunderlips link to photos, Screwtops looks similar, but with black paint covering the burn marks. At least his did not burn the labels though.
Can you tell what brand the compresssor is? This is meant to be one of the main differences between the cheap Ebay ones V's ones sold by Homebrew stores.
Also do a search for Keg Mate on this forum to see more photos.


----------



## claymen (13/5/09)

Boston said:


> It looks a bit like a Fridge mechanic has done a cheap job hooking up the compressor either in China, or once it hits Australia.
> Cheap, meaning did not clean up after himself, I would say the burn marks are from the Oxy brazing the copper tubes. If you follow Thunderlips link to photos, Screwtops looks similar, but with black paint covering the burn marks. At least his did not burn the labels though.
> Can you tell what brand the compresssor is? This is meant to be one of the main differences between the cheap Ebay ones V's ones sold by Homebrew stores.
> Also do a search for Keg Mate on this forum to see more photos.



Not sure what the brand is, can't really see from my photo's as I wasn't too concerned about it. I'll have a look tomorrow when I'm home again. It chilled my two cornys overnight pretty well, the fridge itself got down to 2c pretty quickly and seemed to hum along well.


----------



## thanme (13/5/09)

Even though this thread is ages old now, I thought I'd share my experiences buying the dual font kegerator from Pinnacle.

As with everyone, it came with the 2 50L couplers, and mine was missing any gas line, so with the help of people on this forum, I made a shopping list.
I bought some gas line, the John Guest gas disconnects and a John Guest T-piece, the required clamps with a couple of spares and a couple of barbed beer disconnects, as Greg said it should be fine to cut off the couplers and just whack them on. Also bought myself a gas bottle. Can't forget that bit! Got all my bits together just before my first batch of beer was ready, so I put the gas portion of stuff together and tested it all out to make sure there were no leaks and it went well. Put my first kegs on, and also had trouble with the regulator (I think that was more me being a newb though), but eventually got that to do what it was told and started pouring beer! It was all relativately painless and I can fit three cornys and my gas bottle in the fridge no worries! The regulator does feel a bit cheap and doesn't seem very "precise" with it's adjustments, but all in all I'm super stoked! Been running it since December and I've had 0 problems. I think for all the messing around, it was cheaper than buying any of the "package" deals you can get for Kegerators in WA.


----------



## Thunderlips (13/5/09)

Boston said:


> Can you tell what brand the compresssor is? This is meant to be one of the main differences between the cheap Ebay ones V's ones sold by Homebrew stores.


The compressor in Screwtops (from Craftbrewer) is an LG.

The compressor in mine (from Pinnacle) is also an LG.

I believe the fridges are exactly the same unit.

I seem to have been lucky in that I had no problems with my delivery and everything was included.
Even though I'm not using the twin Celli style font it did seem that it was ready to be used without me needing to do anything.
Taps and lines were attached.
Has this not been the case with some people?

And as someone else mentioned, even though the digital temp goes down to 2c I don't really think it's getting that cold.
Maybe about 4 to 5c.


----------



## benno1973 (13/5/09)

Thunderlips said:


> And as someone else mentioned, even though the digital temp goes down to 2c I don't really think it's getting that cold.
> Maybe about 4 to 5c.



Yeh, I agree. I have a thermometer that I'm going to stick in ther to test the temp. Just haven't had time to do it...


----------



## whitegoose (13/5/09)

I had mine set to 4 degrees and put a glass of water with a thermometer in it in there - when I took it out it read 3 degrees!


----------



## benno1973 (13/5/09)

I guess, because it's not a flooded font, the first pour is always a little warm due to warm beer in the lines. I'll have to measure it before I criticise...


----------



## Thunderlips (14/5/09)

Kaiser Soze said:


> I guess, because it's not a flooded font, the first pour is always a little warm due to warm beer in the lines. I'll have to measure it before I criticise...


I've had a thermometer in there and I'm sure it only got down to about 4 degrees.

The beer itself may be cooler since it's in a big stainless steel keg.


----------



## claymen (14/5/09)

Hmm well mine has seen negative temps when its working hard. But when it was at 1c (according to the front) my temp gauge said it was about 1.2c and 2c about 2.1~ so its pretty good.

It's actually a really nice fridge 

Other than the crap related to shipping i'm pretty happy with it. Greg seemed pretty quick to help out and respond which is good. Can't wait to pickup my co2 tank and get this baby really cranking.


----------



## claymen (14/5/09)

Just a quick extra reply, I noticed my font had tubing already attached and also had some thick insulation to help seal up the hole as it passes through into the fridge.

So I guess, what was the problem people were having with the hoses into the 90degree bend? Mine was already done so not quite sure..


----------



## whitegoose (15/5/09)

Claymen said:


> Just a quick extra reply, I noticed my font had tubing already attached and also had some thick insulation to help seal up the hole as it passes through into the fridge.
> 
> So I guess, what was the problem people were having with the hoses into the 90degree bend? Mine was already done so not quite sure...


The problem was if you wanted to use 5mmID line the barb on the 90 degree bend was too fat... The line it comes with is 8mmID. Apparantly with the flow control valve thingo on the taps it's okay to use 8mm ID line though so I wouldn't worry about it - but without the flow control you would need about 18m of 8mmID beer line to balance the system! Ross from Craft Brewer got me some replacement elbow barbs anyway which I'm testing out this arvo.

What do you mean the tubing was already attached to the font? Do you mean to the elbow barb?


----------



## claymen (15/5/09)

The elbow barbs were fitted and the hose also. All I had to do was mount the font with the 4 screws provided (not the long ones) and that's it font connected. Attached the two taps and bobs ya uncle!


----------



## Guest Lurker (15/5/09)

Claymen said:


> The elbow barbs were fitted and the hose also. All I had to do was mount the font with the 4 screws provided (not the long ones) and that's it font connected. Attached the two taps and bobs ya uncle!


Have you put beer through them? Although the tap shanks are installed in the font, they are probably not done up tight, and beer will spray around inside the font until they are pulled up tight.


----------



## claymen (15/5/09)

Nah havent run any beer through but it did seem pretty tightly done up already.


----------



## benno1973 (15/5/09)

Mine wasn't assembled, had to assemble myself. And assembling with the 8mm line, meant that there was very little room (due to the thickness of line) to get the barbs close together, which they need to be because of the angle of the taps. Anyway, it's all together now. No beer leaking, so that's great.


----------



## camedmeades (19/5/09)

Hi guys,

Well, had the gas going at 15psi for the past two days (didn't force carbonate it) and thought I'd give it a try. hooked up the beer line and poured myself a long one. Head was good, and though the beer was still a bit flat (how long will it take to get the beer carbonated to 15psi without force carbonating?), it was excellent. A LCPA clone that tasted very nice indeed. Had a cloudy look buy I think that may have been because it included the first beer coming through the lines - I didn't have a secondary fermentor so there would be a bit of sediment down the bottom there.

Can't wait to get the second one going and try some new recipes!

Excited!
Cam


----------



## benno1973 (19/5/09)

SpeedMeades said:


> ...(how long will it take to get the beer carbonated to 15psi without force carbonating?)...



About a week I'd say. I crank mine up to 200kpa (30psi) and let it sit for about 3 days, then drop it down to serving pressure and it's pretty much right.


----------



## camedmeades (19/5/09)

I did notice that the first time I switched on the gas I dialled it up to 15, and the next morning it was about 10, dialled it back up to 15 then next morning was at about 12. have just put it back up to 15. this normal?


----------



## Pennywise (19/5/09)

SpeedMeades said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Well, had the gas going at 15psi for the past two days (didn't force carbonate it) and thought I'd give it a try. hooked up the beer line and poured myself a long one. Head was good, and though the beer was still a bit flat (how long will it take to get the beer carbonated to 15psi without force carbonating?), it was excellent. A LCPA clone that tasted very nice indeed. Had a cloudy look buy I think that may have been because it included the first beer coming through the lines - I didn't have a secondary fermentor so there would be a bit of sediment down the bottom there.
> 
> ...



just be carefull leaving it at 15 psi, I had mine at that for a week and a half and my beer was a little overcarbed with the fridge set to 6 deg. Looking at Beersmith and thanks to Adamt's advice it should have been at 12 psi. Now I'll be burping the mofo when i get home tonight and it can take a day or so to come back down.


----------



## Pollux (19/5/09)

The more I read this thread, the more I am persuaded to not buy one of these units....

Starting to think an upside-down fridge freezer and simply buying the kegging components from Ross sounds like a good idea.


----------



## claymen (19/5/09)

I dunno. I looked at doing that and even after the shipping issues i'd still go this route.

Greg is willing to fix things and pretty fast to contact you unlike some places.

I ordered mine had everything ready so looks like any other issues are sorted now, no messing around fitting the hoses over the barbs etc. Pretty much just fit the font, rails and setup and go.


----------



## claymen (19/5/09)

Actually one quick question, the lines that came with the kit. There was the clear ones which went to the taps but the other line I am assuming is the gas line?


----------



## Pollux (19/5/09)

Still need to order actual kegs, disconnects etc.

I have actually priced it up, assuming one could get a fridge for $100 or less, it actually worked out being 40c cheaper to do it myself, and I would have actual celli taps mounted to the door of said fridge......


Decisions decisions..


NOTE: Not trying to rubbish this product, simply noticing alot of people are having issues with screws that don't line up, or burn marks near the compressor and am considering alternatives.


----------



## benno1973 (19/5/09)

Claymen said:


> Actually one quick question, the lines that came with the kit. There was the clear ones which went to the taps but the other line I am assuming is the gas line?



I only got 2 lengths of identical clear line. No gas line I assume? My original assumption was that they only supplied one beer line and one gas line...


----------



## claymen (19/5/09)

Pollux said:


> Still need to order actual kegs, disconnects etc.
> 
> I have actually priced it up, assuming one could get a fridge for $100 or less, it actually worked out being 40c cheaper to do it myself, and I would have actual celli taps mounted to the door of said fridge......
> 
> ...



Depends if you can get the fridge that cheap, second hand yes brand new no. Also depends what gear you already have.

I'm guessing you already have a reg and taps? Cause that's where the biggest cost came in for me, I needed a reg, taps and basically everything. Going this route I got most of it in one go. Originally I was looking at about $300 just to do one keg with a beer gun and use my existing fridge. Sure it was about $650 delivered for this but now I get a fridge just for it with a decent looking font with 2 taps.


----------



## Pollux (19/5/09)

I have none of the above. But after pricing up buying one of these then some kegs and disconnects there wasn't much in it.


----------



## claymen (19/5/09)

Each to their own. I found this much better value than just buying the parts and a spare fridge.

Sure they are knockoffs but meh if they get the job done so be it. Worst comes to worst I replace the taps later down the track.


----------



## camedmeades (19/5/09)

Now it's up and running, I don't have any regrets! Looks much nicer than an old fridge with a tap drilled into it.


----------



## claymen (19/5/09)

SpeedMeades said:


> Now it's up and running, I don't have any regrets! Looks much nicer than an old fridge with a tap drilled into it.



Yer they look pretty mint. I was impressed with it and although other people had some pain it looks like the vendor is learning and improving the product which means they are listening to feedback 

Just ordered some 2x gas in 2x beer out and a t piece to suit the corny kegs from Craft Brewer, hopefully I get them in time for the weekend to start getting it up and running! Was going to go for the CPC/John Guess fittings but for my setup barbs will do fine.


----------



## Screwtop (19/5/09)

Happy as the proverbial with mine, 3 tap font. Replaced the flexible line on one tap with regular beer line of the correct length to balance the system. This was a test to see how well balanced it was with the original larger OD line, never bothered changing the other two as all three pour perfectly. I just connect a new keg and within 4 days it's pouring beautifully at 5C and 80kPa. 

Screwy


----------



## potof4x (13/6/09)

Gday,

Have had one of these for a while now. Have just set up the font and taps today after a bit of remanufacture to make the font tower base fit the Holes in the fridge. Was using one of the little bronco taps up till today, which worked really well. 

Now with the supplied taps hooked up the flow is at best a dribble, even when tweaking the flow adjuster. Am using the same pressure as I was with the bronco tap and have also made sure there is no airlocks or kinks in the line. Take approx 30 seconds to fill a pot glass.

Any one else had this drama and or knows the remedy?


----------



## whitegoose (13/6/09)

potof4x said:


> Gday,
> 
> Have had one of these for a while now. Have just set up the font and taps today after a bit of remanufacture to make the font tower base fit the Holes in the fridge. Was using one of the little bronco taps up till today, which worked really well.
> 
> ...


What is your serving pressure? What beer kline are you using?

I'm using the supplied taps and 1.1m of 5mm beer line @ 80-90kpa and if I open up the flow adjuster it pours nice and quick, no problems at all.


----------



## potof4x (13/6/09)

whitegoose said:


> What is your serving pressure? What beer kline are you using?
> 
> I'm using the supplied taps and 1.1m of 5mm beer line @ 80-90kpa and if I open up the flow adjuster it pours nice and quick, no problems at all.




Using the supplied two lengths of beer line. Is thick walled and 5/16 ID about 700 long, used a clamp to tighten onto the ball lock fitting. Was running about 70 kpa with the bronco tap and was pouring beautifully. Have tried stepping the pressure up to 90 kpa for no benefit to flow, only more foam!


----------



## hatchor (22/6/09)

potof4x said:


> Using the supplied two lengths of beer line. Is thick walled and 5/16 ID about 700 long, used a clamp to tighten onto the ball lock fitting. Was running about 70 kpa with the bronco tap and was pouring beautifully. Have tried stepping the pressure up to 90 kpa for no benefit to flow, only more foam!



All,
I have just setup the kegerator from Pinnacle Wholesalers that includes the adjustable Dorado taps and font. This is the first time I have set up taps and keg system, so you could say I am inexperienced in dispensing systems! But I am pretty handy so don't think I have stuffed anything up. I am experiencing a really slow pour like Potof4X has described, and I have noticed what I think may be the (my) problem! 

With the taps removed I get full range of adjustment (with the little arm on the side) so that the shaft slides in and out of the tap. I then fit the taps to the font with the flow adjustment all the way open. I then have very limited adjustment with the arm. It is almost like the tap is 'seating' too far in to the seat which stops the adjustment being all the way open. I can only get mine open a little (maybe 30 degrees of arm rotation and the tap is fully closed against the seat) when the tap is secured to the font. 
I thought of fitting the tap with the flow adjustment in the closed position, but when I open the flow adjuster the tap becomes loose on the font.

I don't know if there is a trick with these, if I am doing something wrong etc, or if I am missing a 'spacer' that fits between the tap and the font but if anyone can give me any tips I would love to hear about it. Seeing that nobody replied to PotOf4x's last post on the subject, I am assuming that nobody else has this problem or knows what I am doing wrong? dunno. 

Anyway, if anyone has any pointers setting these taps up, I would love to hear about it.

:beer: 
hatchor


----------



## T.D. (22/6/09)

Can you fit regular taps instead or is it a unique fitting just for the taps that come with the kegerator?

If I got one of these I'd rather do that anyway I reckon. I am not one for these flow control gizmos!


----------



## claymen (22/6/09)

The flow control ones allow you to run different lengths of hose. This makes balancing the system far far easier especially when you have limited space in the fridge.


----------



## Bribie G (22/6/09)

I see that Pinnacle don't list kegerators on their site any more. Has anyone bought one from this mob, they look pretty kosher ?


----------



## Guest Lurker (22/6/09)

potof4x said:


> Any one else had this drama and or knows the remedy?






hatchor said:


> I don't know if there is a trick with these, if I am doing something wrong etc, or if I am missing a 'spacer' that fits between the tap and the font but if anyone can give me any tips I would love to hear about it. Seeing that nobody replied to PotOf4x's last post on the subject, I am assuming that nobody else has this problem or knows what I am doing wrong? dunno.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone has any pointers setting these taps up, I would love to hear about it.
> 
> ...



The one I set up had a similar problem, there is a poor fit and the flow control doesnt work properly with the tap on tight. One tap is worse than the other, but I am only using it to dispense soda water at 300 kPa so fortunately more restricted is better. I think the problems you guys are having are related to the poor quality of the taps.


----------



## hatchor (22/6/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> I think the problems you guys are having are related to the poor quality of the taps.




Yeah that was a possibility that I thought of, and the reason why I posted here. I thought if I am having this problem, and the taps/font fittings are the same from this supplier, then most other peeps would be having the same issues. And possibly would already have concocted a solution for it! 

Cheers


----------



## benno1973 (22/6/09)

hatchor said:


> With the taps removed I get full range of adjustment (with the little arm on the side) so that the shaft slides in and out of the tap. I then fit the taps to the font with the flow adjustment all the way open. I then have very limited adjustment with the arm. It is almost like the tap is 'seating' too far in to the seat which stops the adjustment being all the way open. I can only get mine open a little (maybe 30 degrees of arm rotation and the tap is fully closed against the seat) when the tap is secured to the font.
> I thought of fitting the tap with the flow adjustment in the closed position, but when I open the flow adjuster the tap becomes loose on the font.



I'm able to turn the flow adjuster 180 degrees on both taps. There wasn't a spacer that I'm aware of, just the tap screwing on to the shank. I'd say it's a problem with the quality of the tap itself, not how you've set it up.


----------



## clatty (22/6/09)

I'm in the market for a kegerator too. Was looking at one for a friend to put in a local cafe so we wanted it a little special (maybe celli taps with a nice looking font) does any one know if the celli taps can be mounted on a font? 

Can anyone steer me in the direction of a kegerator guru?

Cheers
clatty


----------



## captaincleanoff (12/10/09)

how warm is the beer coming out of the font on these things? 

Does the font stay chilled at all?

edit: also, could you fit 3 kegs + a half size one on the back ledge?


----------



## benno1973 (12/10/09)

The font doesn't stay chilled, and the beer is pretty warm for the first little bit of the pour. You can probably do something with a computer fan to blow cooled air up into the font, but I haven't done that. I've insulated it as best I can, and I chill my glasses to counteract the warmth of the beer on the first pour. 

It's a struggle to fit 3 kegs in (it only just does it, and they have to be the tall skinny variety, not the shorter fatter ones). I doubt you'd also get a half size keg in there as well, but someone may have tried it.


----------



## Screwtop (12/10/09)

hatchor said:


> All,
> I have just setup the kegerator from Pinnacle Wholesalers that includes the adjustable Dorado taps and font. This is the first time I have set up taps and keg system, so you could say I am inexperienced in dispensing systems! But I am pretty handy so don't think I have stuffed anything up. I am experiencing a really slow pour like Potof4X has described, and I have noticed what I think may be the (my) problem!
> 
> With the taps removed I get full range of adjustment (with the little arm on the side) so that the shaft slides in and out of the tap. I then fit the taps to the font with the flow adjustment all the way open. I then have very limited adjustment with the arm. It is almost like the tap is 'seating' too far in to the seat which stops the adjustment being all the way open. I can only get mine open a little (maybe 30 degrees of arm rotation and the tap is fully closed against the seat) when the tap is secured to the font.
> ...




Check your tap shanks, sounds like they might not be the tapered type required to match the tapered adjuster in the tap. Some shanks have a concave not tapered recess, you need the tapered type for the adjustable taps.

Cheers Screwy


----------



## captaincleanoff (14/10/09)

What is the smallest gas bottle that can fit on the hump in these?

Apparently there are 2.5 and 4.5L bottles... Could the 4.5 fit with regulator?


----------



## claymen (14/10/09)

I've got a 3.5kg and I doubt it'd fit with the reg on the top. I've also heard reports that having the tank in there can lead to leaks but I can't confirm this.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (24/11/09)

I am thinking of buying one of these on ebay from 'brewbeeronline2' I notice that a search for 'brewbeeronline' shows an ebay account used up until about a month ago where three or four pieces of negative feedback state that the fridges were delivered damaged and now there is some kind of dispute. How are they packaged? Strapped to some kind of skid with thick cardboard box around? (Like a normal domestic refrigerator?) 

Seems to me like a substantial saving over the units being sold by home brew stores but a real gamble on the thing turning up in one piece. I also imagine that if I was to purchase one from a sponsor I would run the same risk when it comes to transporting it to my house.

M_D


----------



## Pennywise (24/11/09)

I'd suggest if it gets delivered damaged, don't sign for it and refuse delivery. I think if you sign for something that's damaged, which should be pretty noticable, then the chances of anything being done about it (especially from evil-bay) are going to be slimmer. Saying that, I'd have full confidence in the sponsors acting quite quickly without any major disputes. E-bay, your always taking a chance there.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (24/11/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I'd suggest if it gets delivered damaged, don't sign for it and refuse delivery. I think if you sign for something that's damaged, which should be pretty noticable, ......



Sure, I wouldnt take delivery if it was noticeable, but that is the real question. Can anyone describe how these are packaged and what the shortfalls are? eg is there sufficient packaging material protecting the corners and spacing the carton away from the flat sides of the unit?


----------



## Ross (24/11/09)

Doc_D said:


> Sure, I wouldnt take delivery if it was noticeable, but that is the real question. Can anyone describe how these are packaged and what the shortfalls are? eg is there sufficient packaging material protecting the corners and spacing the carton away from the flat sides of the unit?




why not contact the seller with your question  

With regards to deliveries from ourselves they come boxed on a skid. Plenty of protection, but won't stand a bad forklift operator. I've known them to arrive here with tine holes through the box. *Never sign until you've unboxed & checked the goods*, as the courier accepts no responsibillity the moment you sign for the goods. Same risk if you give an authority to leave.


Cheers Ross


----------



## claymen (24/11/09)

The corners are well protected, they use those plastic/metal corner covers which go over the foam padding to stop the corners getting knocked. The sides had plenty of room, mine was dented because they put a forklift through the packaging, not much you can do to stop that but any normal kicks hits and what not would have been fine. But this was bought from pinnacle.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (24/11/09)

Claymen said:


> The corners are well protected, they use those plastic/metal corner covers which go over the foam padding to stop the corners getting knocked. The sides had plenty of room, mine was dented because they put a forklift through the packaging, not much you can do to stop that but any normal kicks hits and what not would have been fine. But this was bought from pinnacle.




Thanks Claymen, as suspected I got a response on here (albeit regarding a different seller) faster than from the seller. (Still waiting). 

Pinnacle say that they are out of stock and wont have any til late January.

I'll post my subsequent steps. Which at this stage might start with a purchase of the eBay one with the $35 insurance fee added.

Cheers


----------



## OzBeer_MD (2/12/09)

Doc_D said:


> I'll post my subsequent steps. Which at this stage might start with a purchase of the eBay one with the $35 insurance fee added.



Yesterday I bought a second hand one locally from eBay. Turns out I had met the seller at a Beer and Brewer magazine event at the Mean fiddler a few weeks ago. The unit bears the 'KegMate' badge and came from grain and grape. It has been used to chill some kegs but never had the font attached or beer though the beer line. I quickly set it up last night with my ceramic lowenbrau font perched on top. Now to see how to add more taps to the supplied chrome font (it only has one tap that is fed by the thick 'Bevlex 200' line).

(NB I asked Doc to change my username from Doc_D to OzBeer_MD


----------



## kentr (4/12/09)

I bought a kegerator off ebay over the last month. 
The fridge, regulator, tap, font have all been good. The main problem was that I had to buy new gas and beer lines plus more clamps for them.
Beer line was way too wide for 19 litre kegs. I don't know if 50 litre kegs require a wider beer line, (probably not) but it was just foaming up heaps with the larger line.
Anyway, once I got the slimmer lines and some disconnects, it all pretty much came together well.
I reckon I'd possibly go the other route of buying a slightly smaller bar fridge and modding it, and buying all the other parts seperate. But... It's still really good.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (4/12/09)

kentr said:


> I bought a kegerator off ebay over the last month.
> The fridge, regulator, tap, font have all been good. The main problem was that I had to buy new gas and beer lines plus more clamps for them.
> Beer line was way too wide for 19 litre kegs. I don't know if 50 litre kegs require a wider beer line, (probably not) but it was just foaming up heaps with the larger line.
> Anyway, once I got the slimmer lines and some disconnects, it all pretty much came together well.
> I reckon I'd possibly go the other route of buying a slightly smaller bar fridge and modding it, and buying all the other parts seperate. But... It's still really good.



Yeah I think I'll be fitting the 5mm ID line that takes John Guest fittings when my dual tap font arrives. 

The size of these things is perfect for three Corny kegs, shame you can't fit four. Modding a small bar fridge would not get you the required volume I reckon. I have gone the other way and replaced a 405 litre fisher and Paykel fridge that I fitted taps to the door of, with this kegerator. (bottled beer now has to go in the kitchen fridge)


----------



## kentr (6/12/09)

Well here's a handy update. The regulator shat itself over the last few days. I lost half a tank of co2 from it leaking. So that brings us back to the fridge, tap, font, being decent.
Not so happy now. Bought a new Tesuco reg, I'm sure that will be a lot better.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (7/12/09)

There certainly is a big difference between the 'Keg King' and 'Keg Mate' stuff (maybe with the exception of the fridge itself) I have received a new dual tap font setup from 'brebeeronline2' on eBay (Keg King) and the quality is poor compared to the KegMate single tower/font that it replaces. The metal seems to be a quarter of the thickness. The tap handles still had a bunch of black plastic filings from when they are threaded and the rubber gasket looks a lot cheaper. kentr, given your experience with the reg, I am glad that I got a Kegmate (The same unit sold by the sponsors of this forum) and didn't go with the eBay option, as mine came with a premium series Micromatic. Another disappointment is the quality of the shank. where the inlet has been braised to the shank, it has been left a bit dirty and rough, looks like it could easily get crappy with exposure to beer. Oh well you get what you pay for is what I am trying to say. When sellers of the more expensive units try to explain the differences, these points need to be taken into account.

I wonder if I can upgrade these generic taps to Perlick in the future? 

Cheers,


----------



## kentr (8/12/09)

Bought a new tesuco regulator. Cost $110. Would not purchase a kegerator off ebay now if I had known it was going to be like this.
Modding a Barfridge and buying all the parts from a proper brew shop is the smarter way I think.


----------



## whitegoose (8/12/09)

Could you put a flooded font on one of these? Obviously you wouldn't be able to have sub-zero glycol pumping around as there is no freezer, but could you just pump cold water around? eg. put a little water reservoir in the fridge with an aquarium pump?


----------



## goomboogo (8/12/09)

I wonder if I can upgrade these generic taps to Perlick in the future? 

Cheers,
[/quote]

You should be able to as the threads on the original shanks are most likely the same. I'm using perlick taps but I did also get new stainless elbow shanks instead of using the ones that came with the font.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (8/12/09)

goomboogo said:


> You should be able to as the threads on the original shanks are most likely the same. I'm using perlick taps but I did also get new stainless elbow shanks instead of using the ones that came with the font.


might do the same at some stage. These elbow shanks look like a disaster waiting to happen. Thanks for the good news!


----------



## OzBeer_MD (8/12/09)

whitegoose said:


> Could you put a flooded font on one of these? Obviously you wouldn't be able to have sub-zero glycol pumping around as there is no freezer, but could you just pump cold water around? eg. put a little water reservoir in the fridge with an aquarium pump?



from my understanding, you could not easily flood the existing post. It attaches via a flange with screws to the to of the fridge and has a removable post top. Other fonts could be attached but would likeley protrude into the fridge, costing you a keg space.


----------



## whitegoose (9/12/09)

OzBeer_MD said:


> from my understanding, you could not easily flood the existing post. It attaches via a flange with screws to the to of the fridge and has a removable post top. Other fonts could be attached but would likeley protrude into the fridge, costing you a keg space.



Yeah I've already got one and you definitely can't flood the font that comes with it. Pinnacle wholesalers have a cheap Dorado flooded font for sale through and I was considering something like that to avoid the initial frothing when pouring the first beer of a session.

Aside from losing keg space, do you think it would work - just pumping 4 degrees water from the fridge through the font?


----------



## OzBeer_MD (9/12/09)

whitegoose said:


> do you think it would work - just pumping 4 degrees water from the fridge through the font?



I imagine that it would have an effect, but you have to weigh up the return versus the cost/effort. I am upgrading the insulation in font to include some thick black trunking around the beer lines. You'll probably always get a bit more froth on the first beer of the day but with good insulation that shouldnt be a big problem after the first beer. 

Out of curiosity, do you have your keg system balanced? I am in the process of balancing mine. I have 2.5M of 5mm ID flexmaster II on each tap and at the pressure that I used to use in my old converted fridge (about 9-10 PSI or 62-69 kPa) the pour is a bit too slow, the beer is not 'solid' or the full diameter of the tap as it leaves the tap. I am putting any foam issues down to a combination of that and the temperature of the font at the moment. I need to either shorten the line or increase the pressure. 

Cheers

EDIT: I Did see a post on here somewhere; someone had put a computerfan inside the bottom of the fridge and blew cold air up a flexible electrical conduit to the font. They used a party baloon with the end cut off as a manifold between the fan and the conduit. That might be easier than messing with pumps and water.


----------



## whitegoose (9/12/09)

OzBeer_MD said:


> I imagine that it would have an effect, but you have to weigh up the return versus the cost/effort. I am upgrading the insulation in font to include some thick black trunking around the beer lines. You'll probably always get a bit more froth on the first beer of the day but with good insulation that shouldnt be a big problem after the first beer.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you have your keg system balanced? I am in the process of balancing mine. I have 2.5M of 5mm ID flexmaster II on each tap and at the pressure that I used to use in my old converted fridge (about 9-10 PSI or 62-69 kPa) the pour is a bit too slow, the beer is not 'solid' or the full diameter of the tap as it leaves the tap. I am putting any foam issues down to a combination of that and the temperature of the font at the moment. I need to either shorten the line or increase the pressure.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure I have 1.1m of 5mm line on the taps, serving pressure of about 90 kPa (although I do sometimes use the flow restrictors to slow it down a tad), fridge temp of 4 degrees. Seems to pour nicely after the first 1/2 - 3/4 pint.

BTW, I do actually have a computer fan blowing air into the font. I use reticulation poly-pipe to get the air up about 3/4 of the way up the font. It works, I guess, but it's reeeeally slow. I leave it on all the time because it takes so long to cool everything down - and it doesn't really cool the actual tap down much at all - I still get heaps of foam on the first pour. This is a pain because a lot of the time I just have a single beer after work.

I thought a flooded font might cool all the important bits down more efficiently, including the taps...


----------



## Ross (9/12/09)

whitegoose said:


> I thought a flooded font might cool all the important bits down more efficiently, including the taps...



Not in kegerator type set up unfortunatley, as the small volume of recirculating water will warm up rapidly. - The air blower you have is the best option.

Cheers Ross


----------



## OzBeer_MD (9/12/09)

whitegoose said:


> I'm pretty sure I have 1.1m of 5mm line on the taps, serving pressure of about 90 kPa (although I do sometimes use the flow restrictors to slow it down a tad), fridge temp of 4 degrees. Seems to pour nicely after the first 1/2 - 3/4 pint.


Flow Restrictors? are they on the taps? I heard that they can be a cause of problems in cheaper taps and be a source of neucleation points if they are inserted in the beer line.

1/2 - 3/4 of a Pint is a lot of foam!



whitegoose said:


> BTW, I do actually have a computer fan blowing air into the font. I use reticulation poly-pipe to get the air up about 3/4 of the way up the font. It works, I guess, but it's reeeeally slow. I leave it on all the time because it takes so long to cool everything down - and it doesn't really cool the actual tap down much at all - I still get heaps of foam on the first pour. This is a pain because a lot of the time I just have a single beer after work.



Is there a circuit or flow of air? ie is there a way for the air to get out like in a flodded font setup?

Cheers,


----------



## whitegoose (9/12/09)

OzBeer_MD said:


> Flow Restrictors? are they on the taps? I heard that they can be a cause of problems in cheaper taps and be a source of neucleation points if they are inserted in the beer line.
> 
> 1/2 - 3/4 of a Pint is a lot of foam!
> 
> ...


Yeah the flow restrictors are on the taps - and the taps are cheap, but they don't seem to cause any problems. Quite useful in fact.

Regarding the foam - I may have exaggerated - I'd say if I pour myself a schooner (about 420ml?) then the first glass, once full, will be about 50% head (mind you due to the shape of the glass this means it's probably abouy 75% head. After that the taps are the same temp as the beer and thus pouring "nicely". Is this normal for these sorts of kegerators? How much head do you get on your first pour?

Regarding the air blower - the hole in the top of my fridge might be about 7cm wide, my polypipe taking the cold air up into the font might be 2cm wide, so the air can recirculate by moving back down through the gap, outside the polypipe. Make sense?


----------



## OzBeer_MD (9/12/09)

I reckon get just over a quarter of a schooner of head on the first pour (a third if I don't do a two stage pour).

Here's a thought. What if you move the top end of the 20mm air pipe all the way to the top of the font and reverse the fan? Will that draw cold air up to the top and chill the warm air that the pipe takes in? is your fan sitting on the bottom of the fridge? 

I have some white foam lining the inside of the font tower plus some black foam (like the padding you see on the handle bar of a BMX bike) around the two beer lines. Like I said I have added plumbing insulation to my ceramic font that is used outside and might do the same to this kegerator font. Can you have too much insulation???


----------



## whitegoose (9/12/09)

OzBeer_MD said:


> Here's a thought. What if you move the top end of the 20mm air pipe all the way to the top of the font and reverse the fan? Will that draw cold air up to the top and chill the warm air that the pipe takes in? is your fan sitting on the bottom of the fridge?



That's an awesome idea!! The fan is currently sitting on the "hump" inside the fridge (is that called the compressor hump?). I reckon I should be able to reverse the fan no problems - thanks mate!


----------



## Munut (9/12/09)

Whitegoose,

I'm surprise your blowers not more effective.

How many taps do you have?

You could try what I have just done, I upgraded to a 2 tap font which was also taller than my old one and even after extending my polypipe wasn't getting good air cirulation and could see the CO2 coming out of the first part of the pour. So I scraped my old jiffy box and installed 2 fans into a lunch box and plumbed that up with the poly and that has done the trick. I leave this on all the time as you mention it would be slow to try and cool those line at the start of each session. Be sure to run that poly all the way up the font as well because the cold air falls back down to the fridge.

Hopefully that helps.


----------



## francismcphail (11/12/09)

Questions is how much line do I need to get the thing balanced?

I've seen on craftbrewer.com.au compensator / restrictor that would work similar to the Celi taps flow switch.




Kaiser Soze said:


> 5. The line included. Is that a joke? There's 1 meter of 5/16 keg line. By my calculations, I'd need 16-18m of the stuff to balance a kegerator.
> 
> And on that last note, what did you guys do? I have some 5mm line which I wanted to use, but it just won't stretch to go over the end of the barbed fitting for the tap. I can easily get it on the disconnect, but have no way of connecting it to the tap. I was thinking of connecting a few cm of the 5/16 and then using some sort of reduction fitting (if it exists) but can't seem to find one...


----------



## OzBeer_MD (13/12/09)

Sicnarf said:


> Questions is how much line do I need to get the thing balanced?



The up hill run to the tap from the bottom of your kegs means that you will likely need less than 2 metres of 5mm ID line. (I have 2.5 atm and it's too long for pale ales at 10PSI) 

There is an excel spreadsheet on the forum somewhere that will help you.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (23/12/09)

I have added a computer fan to the font on the kegerator. Seems like a good addition. The temp has dropped from 26 degrees in the font to 11 degrees. This is a 12V fan being fed about 7 volts by an old nokia charger. Runs silently

Pics. 

http://twitpic.com/uqhxv

http://twitpic.com/uqi27

http://twitpic.com/uqi8j


----------



## mxd (23/12/09)

I like your design, I was tring to think how could I get the air up, will have to do the same.

cheers
Matt


----------



## RussTaylor (23/12/09)

OzBeer_MD said:


> I have added a computer fan to the font on the kegerator. Seems like a good addition. The temp has dropped from 26 degrees in the font to 11 degrees. This is a 12V fan being fed about 7 volts by an old nokia charger. Runs silently
> 
> Pics.
> 
> ...



Nice work OzBeer. I used one of these http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?I...mp;form=KEYWORD from jaycar with some pvc tubing from Bunnings. I found my PC case fan didn't have enough pushing power and bugger all air was coming out of the end of the tube. I can get the tower down to about 8 degrees.

My problem now however is the fridge won't pull down. Without the blower, I can keep the fridge at about 3 to 4 degrees but with the blower on, the fridge struggles to get below 6. The LED on the front is just wrong, I don't know what it's measuring. It is pretty warm here in Adelaide at the moment so I assume it's pulling all the warmth from the font down into the fridge.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (23/12/09)

Hi Russ,

Yeah i suppose it is all a trade off. Have you added any additional insulation to the inside of the tower? I have the tower lined with a white flexible foam and a styrofoam 'lid' (can be sen in the pics). I have also added a chunk of black tubing around the beer lines and 20mm electrical conduit from the new fan box).

How well does your beer pour?

cheers,


----------



## RussTaylor (23/12/09)

No, I haven't added any insulation and have no idea what's in there. The lid of the tower is pretty tight and I can't budge it, perhaps I'll try again tonight. I'm going to have to insulate it or add more insulation by the sounds of it.

I hooked up my first keg on Saturday at 12PSI so it's only getting carbed enough now. I had a couple last night and it poured reasonably well but a bit too quick.

What's the flexible foam that you're using?


----------



## OzBeer_MD (23/12/09)

RussTaylor said:


> No, I haven't added any insulation and have no idea what's in there. The lid of the tower is pretty tight and I can't budge it, perhaps I'll try again tonight. I'm going to have to insulate it or add more insulation by the sounds of it...... What's the flexible foam that you're using?



Not sure how to describe it, so I took a pic with my phone. Gave me an excuse to pour a beer too :icon_cheers: 





You can see in the background I have also used some 'grippy' black foam mesh on the top of the kegerator to stop the glasses moving around and clinking against each other in the middle of the night when the compressor kicks in. 




RussTaylor said:


> I hooked up my first keg on Saturday at 12PSI so it's only getting carbed enough now. I had a couple last night and it poured reasonably well but a bit too quick.



Yes I am still learning alot when it comes to storage/pouring pressures. I am currently trying to settle things down at about 90kpa and then work out what to do with lengths of line.


----------



## RussTaylor (23/12/09)

Thanks for the photo, I can see exactly what you've done. I'll give it a go and see if I can keep the internal fridge temp down.

I just assumed it already had insulation in it...


----------



## RussTaylor (24/12/09)

Managed to get the lid off the tower last night and happy to say that there was styrofoam in the lid and some sort of wetsuite foamy stuff as insulation inside the tower.

What I realised though is that the beer line is 8mm not 5mm like I thought. I received the tower already plumbed and 2 extra meter lengths of tubing which was 5mm. I assumed that the extra tubing and the tubing preplumbed in the tower was the same...I should know never to assume!! <_< so I have some work to do today to replumb the tower. The only problem is that there's a brass thing crimped over the beer line attatched to the tap. Looks like a bitch to remove. Sorry, no photo and a bit hard to describe, anyone got any ideas?


----------



## goomboogo (24/12/09)

Russ, the brass clamp will have to be cut off. It's a less than ideal set-up considering many people like to change their lines every year or two. I've got one of these fonts with the crimped-on brass clamp and I re-plumbed with different beer line but I also bought new elbow pieces that were stainless steel. So, I didn't need to remove the clamp but I can't see any other way of getting it off.


----------



## RussTaylor (24/12/09)

goomboogo said:


> Russ, the brass clamp will have to be cut off. It's a less than ideal set-up considering many people like to change their lines every year or two. I've got one of these fonts with the crimped-on brass clamp and I re-plumbed with different beer line but I also bought new elbow pieces that were stainless steel. So, I didn't need to remove the clamp but I can't see any other way of getting it off.



Cheers, I thought that would the case. I've got a pair of tin snips, do you think they would do the job? Not sure what to use.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (24/12/09)

I think oblique cutters are used to both tighten those things and cut them off. Replace them with stainless Steel cobra clamps that are reusable.


----------



## whitegoose (24/12/09)

goomboogo said:


> Russ, the brass clamp will have to be cut off. It's a less than ideal set-up considering many people like to change their lines every year or two.



Really? I'm happy just flushing my lines with hot water and then sanitiser after each keg.


----------



## RussTaylor (25/12/09)

OzBeer_MD said:


> I think oblique cutters are used to both tighten those things and cut them off. Replace them with stainless Steel cobra clamps that are reusable.



Here's a couple of photos

This shows the crimped clamp over the tap nipple. As a said, looks hard to get off, any ideas? Oblique cutters are for those stepless clamps aren't they?
To get by this weekend, I've cut the 8mm beer line just below the clamp and inserted my 5mm line up inside the 8mm line and clamped it. Short term only obviously.




This shows my blower. The blower itself is from Jaycar and I've attached that to a rubber grey water diverter funnel from Bunnings. This then goes up a 90cm length of pvc tubing from Bunnings.


----------



## RussTaylor (25/12/09)

whitegoose said:


> Really? I'm happy just flushing my lines with hot water and then sanitiser after each keg.



I'm planning on using PBW followed by sanitiser after each keg.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (25/12/09)

For those running fans/blowers into their fonts, what's the electrical juice usage on those? Are you running them 24/7? What's it work out to be? About $2-3 dollars per annum?


----------



## RussTaylor (25/12/09)

geoff_tewierik said:


> For those running fans/blowers into their fonts, what's the electrical juice usage on those? Are you running them 24/7? What's it work out to be? About $2-3 dollars per annum?



I'm using a mobile charger unit - 10v 740mA output and the blower is 12v 860mA and run it while I'm drinking so only a couple of hours a day. Cost will depend on the power supply and fan that you're using. There's also a cost from the fridge as it has to work a bit harder.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (26/12/09)

Yes russ you are right. I was thinking of a diffrent clamp. Looks like you will have to get creative to get that brass thing off. 

Hope you had a great day yesterday. 

Cheers


----------



## goomboogo (26/12/09)

Russ, they are the same clamps I had. I didn't look at how to get them off as I took a different direction with the elbow pieces. They did look like a bastard to get off.

The PBW and sanitiser through the lines with each keg clean is the way I go as well.


----------



## francismcphail (26/12/09)

RussTaylor said:


> The only problem is that there's a brass thing crimped over the beer line attatched to the tap. Looks like a bitch to remove. Sorry, no photo and a bit hard to describe, anyone got any ideas?



Russ I used a Dremel with a small cutting wheel to cut through the brass slowly. Didn't have a problem getting through it with the Dremel.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (26/12/09)

RussTaylor said:


> Here's a couple of photos
> 
> This shows the crimped clamp over the tap nipple. As a said, looks hard to get off, any ideas? Oblique cutters are for those stepless clamps aren't they?
> To get by this weekend, I've cut the 8mm beer line just below the clamp and inserted my 5mm line up inside the 8mm line and clamped it. Short term only obviously.
> View attachment 34158



Maybe you could cut some slots in the top of that red foam in order to get the rest of it up to meet the Styrofoam top piece?. If I was you, I'd get those brass fittings off and have some flexmaster 8mm OD 5mm ID beer line straight onto the tap barbs (which it sounds like you want in the long term).

I also use a keg an line cleaner to flush out the lines with each keg that I clean. But the option of changing the lines every few years is something that I also like the idea of.


----------



## francismcphail (26/12/09)

Guy's one thing to be aware of is the regulator. Mine is marked 'Micro Matic' but with not owning any pre-existing Micromatic equipment and from only looking at their website, it would appear my regulator that came with this is a cheap knock-off. (I could be wrong.. )

I've just lost a 4.5KG bottle of co2 as the regulator shat itself and leaked gas out of the relief valve while I was out of the house. The ring on the relief valve that allows you to manually vent gas is well and truly bent out of shape from the pressure of the gas. 

Oh well off to purchase a decent regulator and get a new bottle of gas.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (26/12/09)

Sicnarf said:


> Guy's one thing to be aware of is the regulator. Mine is marked 'Micro Matic' but with not owning any pre-existing Micromatic equipment and from only looking at their website, it would appear my regulator that came with this is a cheap knock-off. (I could be wrong.. )
> 
> I've just lost a 4.5KG bottle of co2 as the regulator shat itself and leaked gas out of the relief valve while I was out of the house. The ring on the relief valve that allows you to manually vent gas is well and truly bent out of shape from the pressure of the gas.
> 
> Oh well off to purchase a decent regulator and get a new bottle of gas.



I think what you are saying may be applicable for the 'Keg King' package mainly seen on eBay. As per my earlier post, there seems to be a big difference (maybe with the exception of the refrigerator itself) between that and the 'Keg Mate' package. Better Reg, Better Post etc etc. For the record, I have a Keg Mate that I purchased second hand but have added the lesser quality 'Keg King' dual tap tower post/font. They are different thicknesses of metal and have different methods of insulation. I have combined both types as seen in the photo posted.

Sicnarf, out of interest, does your dodgey reg look like the Premium series Micromatic here? http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/r...rs-cid-297.html


----------



## RussTaylor (26/12/09)

Mine's a Keg King. Happy with it so far. Here's a picture of the regulator which has Micromatic gauges but an unbranded body.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (26/12/09)

RussTaylor said:


> Mine's a Keg King. Happy with it so far. Here's a picture of the regulator which has Micromatic gauges but an unbranded body.
> 
> View attachment 34176


Just looking back through this thread, kentr had a reg dump the contents of his Co2 bottle as well. That's more than half the value of a new reg! Maybe see if you can order a single guage micromatic from the US and fit your HP guage?


----------



## francismcphail (26/12/09)

OzBeer_MD said:


> Sicnarf, out of interest, does your dodgey reg look like the Premium series Micromatic here? http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/r...rs-cid-297.html



Yes it does, however the release valve doesn't have the red tag at the end and the flow adjuster just has a red sticker on it with a + and - sign.

There are no markings on it with any standards certifications. (As per my BOC regulator on the other keg fridge.)


----------



## whitegoose (31/12/09)

Well I bought a third keg so that I could keg a third brew before finishing either of the kegs I had on tap - and discovered that my fridge *can* fit 3 kegs in it!! Stoked. So I bought a third gas disconnect and a splitter and hooked it all up.

Now I have a wheat beer on tap (nearly finished), an APA on tap (nearly full), and a pilsner in the fridge carbonating! I can now have 2 beers on tap for all eternity!


----------



## Peteoz77 (31/12/09)

whitegoose said:


> Well I bought a third keg so that I could keg a third brew before finishing either of the kegs I had on tap - and discovered that my fridge *can* fit 3 kegs in it!! Stoked. So I bought a third gas disconnect and a splitter and hooked it all up.
> 
> Now I have a wheat beer on tap (nearly finished), an APA on tap (nearly full), and a pilsner in the fridge carbonating! I can now have 2 beers on tap for all eternity!




Get more kegs....

Get 2 kegs for every tap.. then get another tap!


3 taps, 6 kegs = MUCH better!

(BTW, I have 13 kegs, 6 taps and 7 fermenters)


----------



## RussTaylor (31/12/09)

Kegged my first beer recently and it was finished within the week! :icon_cheers: I'll have to start on my case swap beers now until my next batch is ready.


----------



## pmolou (16/1/10)

I'm looking at buying a complete keg set-up soon and been reading all these threads and just wanted to pretty much confirm.. t
hat ebay+pinnacle is cheaper but can have lots of dodgy problems, 
converting your own fridge is cheap if you can find a cheap fridge + have time and good at fiddly sort of set-ups,
kegmate is more expensive but reliable and has quality parts?

so is kegmate the way to go? I thought it would have been simple to start kegging but i seem to be more confused than when i started haha


----------



## RussTaylor (16/1/10)

pmolou said:


> I'm looking at buying a complete keg set-up soon and been reading all these threads and just wanted to pretty much confirm.. t
> hat ebay+pinnacle is cheaper but can have lots of dodgy problems,


Yes. I think I've been lucky compared to others. I've fitted a blower fan for the tower and replumbed with 5mm line and everything is working really well.



pmolou said:


> converting your own fridge is cheap if you can find a cheap fridge + have time and good at fiddly sort of set-ups,
> kegmate is more expensive but reliable and has quality parts?


Yes



pmolou said:


> so is kegmate the way to go? I thought it would have been simple to start kegging but i seem to be more confused than when i started haha


Maybe. The wife always tells me I'm a cheapskate so naturally I went for the cheap option but I expected some issues along the way. Luckily my issues have been minor so far. I'm also a useless twit when it comes to mechanical things so I didn't want to be cutting into a fridge/freezer. The Kegmate/Keg King are pretty sexy and so I'm 'allowed' to have them in the kitchen. Some home made kegarators are pretty ugly and get religated to the garage.


----------



## camedmeades (14/4/10)

RussTaylor said:


> Yes. I think I've been lucky compared to others. I've fitted a blower fan for the tower and replumbed with 5mm line and everything is working really well.
> 
> 
> Yes
> ...



Hey guys,

Originally posted this when I bought my kegerator from pinnacle. Still going strong after replacing the 90o angle barbs from the taps with some from Ross.

Now have 3 kegs and thinking of punching a hole in the fridge door for the 3rd tap (have a spare celli tap lying around). I won't bother replacing the font until I can afford a 4 or 5 tap glycol flooded font for my yet-to-be-made solid oak bar in the living room. Joy!

I don't really see the need for the fan in the font as it cools very quickly. Have a Fat Yak clone and an AG American Brown Ale at the moment with an Irish Red Ale in the fermentor as i type.

Reg is fine, taps are fine and fridge is fine. For $550 bucks all up, can't go wrong (so to speak)


----------



## OzBeer_MD (15/4/10)

I have a pair of the same 90 degree barbs waiting to be married up to some new perlick taps currently in transit. The weird "pour" and resulting foam has been driving me mad. Did you notice a big improvement putting the new barbs on?


----------



## camedmeades (15/4/10)

No, as the original barbs actually didn't fit in the font (to be honest, I didn't have the patience to make them fit


----------



## OzBeer_MD (20/4/10)

Seems that I ordered the wrong Barbs. The only way that I can see them being useful is if I hacksaw the back of my current shank off and then screw on the new SS Barbs. Effort v reward? I decided to leave the cheap shanks/barb combination, lengthen the beer lines, add a 3 way Co2 manifold with non-return valves and pop the perlick 525SS taps on. Pretty pleased. http://twitpic.com/1gt3jy


----------



## Banshee (29/7/10)

When you get home from work and pour beer is the first bit frothy or is the mount chilled somehow to prevent this. If it is frothy how much do you lose and when you go for a refill is it frothy agian or not?


----------



## brewmasterz (29/7/10)

Banshee said:


> When you get home from work and pour beer is the first bit frothy or is the mount chilled somehow to prevent this. If it is frothy how much do you lose and when you go for a refill is it frothy agian or not?




Hi there,

It could be a number of things....
is the beer cold??
How long is your beer line??
what pressure is ur reg at??
** maybe a little more info could help....
Cheers,


----------



## Banshee (29/7/10)

Banshee said:


> When you get home from work and pour beer is the first bit frothy or is the mount chilled somehow to prevent this. If it is frothy how much do you lose and when you go for a refill is it frothy agian or not?



I am thinkin about 1 but if there is alot of waste it could be a waste. 
Maybe good for parties when frequent pouring, anyone shed some light for me?


----------



## OzBeer_MD (30/7/10)

Banshee said:


> I am thinkin about 1 but if there is alot of waste it could be a waste.
> Maybe good for parties when frequent pouring, anyone shed some light for me?



Not sure what you mean by that last post. 

1) The first beer poured on just about any system is often a little foamy due to the beer being warmer in the font / tap.
2) look back through this thread and you will see some easy mods to make the cool air from the fridge chill the font tower.
3) as mentioned in the above post you will find that lengthening the beer line helps alot. (I currently have one at over 3 metres) Do a search for the spreadsheet on balancing keg systems, it helped my understanding of these things alot.
4) adding a computer fan to simply circulate the air within any beer fridge (including kegerators with small fans that only come on with the compressor) will actually assist in balancing the co2/foaming aspect of the system by preventing the top of the fridge being much warmer than the bottom. 

Let us know how you go. It takes a bit of tweaking but its worth it.


----------



## dougy2010 (23/8/10)

Hi Guys, my first post.

I have been looking at these pinnacle setups. My question is, would it be possible to sit this under a bar and then mount the font that is supplied on the bar. I have a corner bar with limited space, I'm guessing that that the bottom of the font might be something like 300mm - 500mm from where it would have mounted on the fridge.

If its possible then I guess the length wont be a balance issue due to the type of tap... but the beer warming in the line might be an issue? I guess a fan isn't going to solve this one... any thoughts?


----------



## MeLoveBeer (23/8/10)

dougy2010 said:


> Hi Guys, my first post.
> 
> I have been looking at these pinnacle setups. My question is, would it be possible to sit this under a bar and then mount the font that is supplied on the bar. I have a corner bar with limited space, I'm guessing that that the bottom of the font might be something like 300mm - 500mm from where it would have mounted on the fridge.
> 
> If its possible then I guess the length wont be a balance issue due to the type of tap... but the beer warming in the line might be an issue? I guess a fan isn't going to solve this one... any thoughts?



Congrats on your first post Dougy :icon_cheers: 

The distance from the kegerator shouldn't be a prob, but you're likely to have excessive foaming on the first pour (not too bad though).


----------



## Jerry (25/8/10)

dougy2010 said:


> Hi Guys, my first post.
> 
> I have been looking at these pinnacle setups. My question is, would it be possible to sit this under a bar and then mount the font that is supplied on the bar. I have a corner bar with limited space, I'm guessing that that the bottom of the font might be something like 300mm - 500mm from where it would have mounted on the fridge.
> 
> If its possible then I guess the length wont be a balance issue due to the type of tap... but the beer warming in the line might be an issue? I guess a fan isn't going to solve this one... any thoughts?



G'day dougy,

Certainly is possible. Font only sits around 50mm above fridge top.





No pouring issues either.

Scott


----------



## mxd (25/8/10)

nice setup there Jerry.


----------



## Siborg (25/8/10)

Jerry said:


> G'day dougy,
> 
> Certainly is possible. Font only sits around 50mm above fridge top.
> 
> ...


f**king WOW!

That is an awesome setup you have going there, Jerry. I just purchased exactly the same fridge and you've inspired me to build a bar around it similar to you have (will probably even leave a space for a second fridge).

Quick question, though: how do you run the gas line from an external gas bottle in to the fridge? Do you need to drill a hole or is there one already? I'd put it through the hole for the font, but once the font is bolted down, there is no way to do that.


----------



## Jerry (25/8/10)

Thanks guys. Pretty happy with the whole thing. Just need to find enough time to keep the beer flowing.

Siborg,

I don't leave the gas connected.

I've got a fridge downstairs that hold 3 kegs and I carbonate them down there. Again, gas is not continously connected, just topped up to achieve correct level. I'm generally not in that much of a hurry to tap the next keg.

In the bar, I add gas as the keg needs it.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Fents (25/8/10)

you brought TWO? you win at pouring beer, that setup rocks.


----------



## Jerry (25/8/10)

Fents said:


> you brought TWO? you win at pouring beer, that setup rocks.



Thanks Fents,

Yeah, buying 2 was the simplest and most cost effective  way of achieving what I wanted.

Scott


----------



## goomboogo (25/8/10)

Siborg, there is a hole for the gas line in the back (top corner). There is probably a black rubber plug over it at the moment.


----------



## Phoney (15/9/10)

Anyone purchased or seen one of these before that can comment?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Single-Tap-Beer-Keg...#ht_7215wt_1137

Cheers


----------



## peterl1981 (15/9/10)

yeah i seen that the other day.. bloody cheap aye just had my birthday, i would have been a great present..


----------

